# Chittum Challenger



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s a prototype they just wet tested so the only people that will know are the people that tested it. It’s not finished but looking damn good so far. I will see if they will let me take some spy photos in a few weeks. Might get to run it if I’m nice.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

That's a good question though as the tab was only and inch under water.

I have to think this is going to come in much less expensive as so much of the time goes into the finishing.

Could you imagine taking that thing to the Bahamas and going bonefishing.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I like the concept a lot. That’s a no frills skiff I’d be all in on.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

50K... That's a lot of cabbage in anybody's patch.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Snookdaddy said:


> 50K... That's a lot of cabbage in anybody's patch.


is that the proposed price? for a no frills model?


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

devrep said:


> is that the proposed price? for a no frills model?


I saw Chittum reply the 50K on an instagram inquiry, so guessing that's their target....


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s a prototype they just wet tested so the only people that will know are the people that tested it. It’s not finished but looking damn good so far. I will see if they will let me take some spy photos in a few weeks. Might get to run it if I’m nice.


Good to see you're out of time out!!!


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

They make an amazing skiff, but they are frightfully expensive.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Str8-Six said:


> Thought I’d start a new thread for updates on this one. From the videos on Chittum’s Insta it looks like another amazing skiff from Hal and team. *Any chance they’ll have a budget friendly version?* My biggest question with these lightweight skiffs is how it handles solo? For example is the chine out of water with just one person on the platform? Also, does a single person on the bow lift stern out of water?


Ah its a Chittum. I guess it depends a bit on your definition of budget friendly....LOL


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

@Stevie - you gonna add one of these to the quiver?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know why they keep the 2° at the transom? It doesn’t seem like it’d affect draft that much but at the same time it prob doesn’t really add much rough water capability. There’s got to be a good reason I’m sure.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

IRLyRiser said:


> Does anyone know why they keep the 2° at the transom? It doesn’t seem like it’d affect draft that much but at the same time it prob doesn’t really add much rough water capability. There’s got to be a good reason I’m sure.


A flat surface will be more likely to "oil can" or buckle. I'm assuming it's more for strength/stiffness than ride quality.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Saw that 50k is the price they are targeting and it will be a full carbon build. 10k gets you a spot in line and they claim they will be limited production. Excited to see where this goes cause so far it looks awesome


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

jsnipes said:


> @Stevie - you gonna add one of these to the quiver?


Hey John,

Just took delivery on a 2 degree Mangrove after 2 years w/o one. That’s probably enough for now.
Forgot how easy it is to pole a 2 degree and how stealthy they are. 

I do like the idea of a bare bones tiller. Blv they made the Challenger prototype w/ 20 hp as a NMZ boat…


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Hal talked about a skiff that they could put oar locks on and bring able to paddle it. I assume this is it


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Jason M said:


> Hal talked about a skiff that they could put oar locks on and bring able to paddle it. I assume this is it


I noticed the little boat on the floor in the upper left.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Sublime said:


> I noticed the little boat on the floor in the upper left.
> 
> View attachment 179600


Hmm. Could be. Though to fish two people one that thing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And that’s no Challenger design at all…


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Sublime said:


> I noticed the little boat on the floor in the upper left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179600


That’s an antique boat from Hal’s flyshop decorations.

They’ve talked about putting oars on standard 2 degree boats. The Challenger just came out of nowhere when George decided to build a NMZ boat & began adapting it from a previous SUP prototype hull.

While Chittum definitely reduced the size of the Challenger vs the 2 degree, less beam & less free board, the Challenger looks like a capable micro skiff.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Stevie said:


> That’s an antique boat from Hal’s flyshop decorations.
> 
> They’ve talked about putting oars on standard 2 degree boats. The Challenger just came out of nowhere when George decided to build a NMZ boat & began adapting it from a previous SUP prototype hull.
> 
> While Chittum definitely reduced the size of the Challenger vs the 2 degree, less beam & less free board, the Challenger looks like a capable micro skiff.


I wish I had that big marlin that was in his shop in Islamorada. I have no idea where I'd put it but it would be cool.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sublime said:


> I noticed the little boat on the floor in the upper left.
> 
> View attachment 179600


But you missed the gator protecting it.

That little boat is called a pirogue (P - row). Very common in cajun country.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> But you missed the gator protecting it.
> 
> That little boat is called a pirogue (P - row). Very common in cajun country.


I'm hoping someone starts making the Everglades skiff from the layout Gladesman


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> But you missed the gator protecting it.
> 
> That little boat is called a pirogue (P - row). Very common in cajun country.


Its close, but not quite. Way too nice. That's some form of a canoe imo, but it could very well be a floridian take on a pirogue. 
Pirogues look like this:


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Saw that 50k is the price they are targeting and it will be a full carbon build. 10k gets you a spot in line and they claim they will be limited production. Excited to see where this goes cause so far it looks awesome


I saw George on the water with it the other day. This is exactly what he told me.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like an awesome rig and I impressive figures. I like it and given the price point I may be interested but ill wait for the commercially available product.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Anyone have full specs, beam, hp, fuel capacity?


----------



## AUtiger01 (May 12, 2018)

Snookdaddy said:


> 50K... That's a lot of cabbage in anybody's patch.


Yes, it is


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sawley and I took her on the maiden voyage yesterday and I also ran her solo. It’s a damn fine skiff and does everything I figured it would and more. It’s getting my pickup system and a cupped stainless prop. The stock Tohatsu 30 prop was great but the best performance will be had after I get a hold of it. Will update.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Using phone GPS it held 29mph with 440# of men on board and about 32 with just my 220#. She spins on a dime and the pole control is silly. I could have played with it more but had to get back to the event. They rigged it with a 12 gallon aluminum tank in bow and stock Tohatsu 30 aluminum prop. It will get better numbers with my pickup and a cupped stainless prop so the engine can be raised without losing water pressure and optimize the performance.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sawley and I took her on the maiden voyage yesterday and I also ran her solo. It’s a damn fine skiff and does everything I figured it would and more. It’s getting my pickup system and a cupped stainless prop. The stock Tohatsu 30 prop was great but the best performance will be had after I get a hold of it. Will update.


Put that mint 2 stroke Yamaha on it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Put that mint 2 stroke Yamaha on it


When I get mine I will. This one is the Texas sales rep’s.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I picked up the Challenger this morning and am in the process of installing my pickup system on it right now. Testing tomorrow but without a jack plate because the Atlas POS actuator already stopped working with just a couple of hours on it.
I will update tomorrow. Maybe I should start my own Challenger thread...who is in?


----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

Post a few pictures if you get a chance.

Any word on pricing?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Mention discount code zephyrcove when ordering for special pricing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

shallowskiff said:


> Post a few pictures if you get a chance.
> 
> Any word on pricing?


$50-55k


Sublime said:


> Mention discount code zephyrcove when ordering for special pricing.


Laughs are free


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I picked up the Challenger this morning and am in the process of installing my pickup system on it right now. Testing tomorrow but without a jack plate because the Atlas POS actuator already stopped working with just a couple of hours on it.
> I will update tomorrow. Maybe I should start my own Challenger thread...who is in?


Yep, do it.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice back water boat


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

Sweet.

Thank you for posting


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I may have missed it but do we have the specs for size and weight?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> I may have missed it but do we have the specs for size and weight?


George mentions in the interview that the shear and spray rail are cut down from a Laguna Madre. In the end it has 3” less freeboard and is still an 18 foot skiff with a simple cap. No bulkheads, no floor. I don’t think they weighed it but I am confident the hull by itself is at or possibly under 200 pounds. I know I easily lifted it off the trailer yesterday with one hand under the bow eye and that was with the fuel, tank and casting platform.
They used 1” core and high modulus carbon fiber. It is super stiff, no hull flex that you can see or feel even in some really big waves. They are going to drop down to 3/4” core on the next one to further reduce weight since the 1” has so little flex. The decks have more stringers under them for strength since there are no hatches or bulkheads to stiffen them up.
I post a video link showing underneath the bow and stern.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

@Smackdaddy53, you are living the life of a kid in a candy store. Getting to taste all the good stuff!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are going to drop down to 3/4” core on the next one to further reduce weight since the 1” has so little flex. The decks have more stringers under them for strength since there are no hatches or bulkheads to stiffen them up.
> I post a video link showing underneath the bow and stern.


The new skiff looks like a super sweet backwater boat. I'm guessing the core thickness change has to do more with streamlining manufacturing, since the weight difference in the core itself will be insanely small (<10#). Maybe less putty required to ease transitions in certain areas around the core? Really interested to see the video under the decks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> The new skiff looks like a super sweet backwater boat. I'm guessing the core thickness change has to do more with streamlining manufacturing, since the weight difference in the core itself will be insanely small (<10#). Maybe less putty required to ease transitions in certain areas around the core? Really interested to see the video under the decks.


The goal of this skiff is to be as light and minimalistic as possible, that is why there will be no option except carbon fiber and there will be very few additions such as center consoles, bulkheads and hatches. There may be a side console later but doubt there will be a center console or anything like that. I’m sure if you have the money and request one you can get it but then you’re not keeping to the original reason why they made this hull. Guys already texting me asking if they can run a 50 or 60hp on it so they can take thremselves and two passengers. Three people is doable but not ideal. It reminds me of guys buying a kayak to be light and easy to paddle then adding a hundred pounds of shit to it then adding a trolling motor and battery because it’s too hard to paddle then they wish they just bought a skiff...

I’ll be honest, I have know jack squat about boat construction compared to a lot of you with hands on experience. I can only learn by being around more of it since I do not have hands on exoerience with it like I do with rigging and also with aluminum fabrication. I do know they are just experimenting with different materials and methods on this hull to see what can be done.
I asked the same question and was told that the core perforations hold resin so thinner core will be much lighter than you would expect over the thicker core.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I asked the same question and was told that the core perforations hold resin so thinner core will be much lighter than you would expect over the thicker core.


That's a good point -- I forgot that the core used for infusion (and forming complex curves) has lots of score lines and holes and such for resin flow.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

I would imagine they were worried about flex so they went with a thicker core, which will stiffen the laminate significantly for hull #1. They determined that 1" may be overkill based on how it performed, so they are dropping down to 3/4. 

The difference in stiffness between 1/2" and 3/4" core with the same lamination schedule is significant, so I would imagine it would be the same going from 3/4" to 1".
You can read about this in the Gerr book, "The Elements of Boat Strength"


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> I may have missed it but do we have the specs for size and weight?


Eric the hull is the same as my Laguna Madre two on the bottom but the top cap is narrower I may be five or 6 inches I think. Of course no liner so it’s super light. They went with a different high modulus Carbon. It looks like it will draft in 4 inches according to George.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> Eric the hull is the same as my Laguna Madre two on the bottom but the top cap is narrower I may be five or 6 inches I think. Of course no liner so it’s super light. They went with a different high modulus Carbon. It looks like it will draft in 4 inches according to George.


*edited
I don’t believe it is narrower than the Laguna Madre (the hull is the same with but I stand corrected on the cap...thanks Sublime), they cut the shear and spray rail down for a total of 3” less height.
Stephen measured the draft on Sunday and it was 4 1/2”with a full tank of fuel.
The pickup runs perfectly, just waiting to get the replacement Atlas and trim tab switches swapped for proper orientation.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> *edited
> I don’t believe it is narrower than the Laguna Madre (the hull is the same with but I stand corrected on the cap...thanks Sublime), they cut the shear and spray rail down for a total of 3” less height.
> Stephen measured the draft on Sunday and it was 4 1/2”with a full tank of fuel.
> The pickup runs perfectly, just waiting to get the replacement Atlas and trim tab switches swapped for proper orientation.


I thought Stephen said it was about 5-6” narrower on the top side only?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> I thought Stephen said it was about 5-6” narrower on the top side only?


It is


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

After several months of running this hull it continues to amaze with overall performance and shallow performance. Just a few days after Hal and George brought it down to Texas for the Chittum event in Rockport I picked it up from Stephen and took it to the shop to install my pickup system. It is such an awesome skiff. The Atlas burned up the first week so it now has a Hull Marine Products NanoJack. I will be installing my system on another Challenger in a couple of weeks when it is delivered to me. 

Here are some videos for your viewing pleasure…

Walk around after my system install









Chittum Challenger 18/ Zephyr Cove Customs Low Water Pickup System


Walk around of the 100% high modulus carbon fiber Chittum Challenger 18




rumble.com





Mile High Club









Chittum Challenger/ ZCC Pickup System


JT running the Tohatsu 30 sky high (in slow motion)




rumble.com


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

That second video is sick!!!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Is the next Challenger a tunnel?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Is the next Challenger a tunnel?


I thought it was going to be but I was recently informed it is not going to have a tunnel. A tunnel Challenger with my system and the other components would without a doubt be the skinniest prop skiff ever made.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> After several months of running this hull it continues to amaze with overall performance and shallow performance. Just a few days after Hal and George brought it down to Texas for the Chittum event in Rockport I picked it up from Stephen and took it to the shop to install my pickup system. It is such an awesome skiff. The Atlas burned up the first week so it now has a Hull Marine Products NanoJack. I will be installing my system on another Challenger in a couple of weeks when it is delivered to me.
> 
> Here are some videos for your viewing pleasure…
> 
> ...


Impressive Mac! Beautiful skiff and setup. I wouldn't have believed you could run the motor that high without the prop breaking loose, until you proved it can be done.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Impressive Mac! Beautiful skiff and setup. I wouldn't have believed you could run the motor that high without the prop breaking loose, until you proved it can be done.


It’s a custom Baumann prop, you couldn’t run nearly this high with less cup.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> After several months of running this hull it continues to amaze with overall performance and shallow performance. Just a few days after Hal and George brought it down to Texas for the Chittum event in Rockport I picked it up from Stephen and took it to the shop to install my pickup system. It is such an awesome skiff. The Atlas burned up the first week so it now has a Hull Marine Products NanoJack. I will be installing my system on another Challenger in a couple of weeks when it is delivered to me.
> 
> Here are some videos for your viewing pleasure…
> 
> ...


Bad ass, that’s some sweet skiff porn right there.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe soon we will see one.


Smackdaddy53 said:


> I thought it was going to be but I was recently informed it is not going to have a tunnel. A tunnel Challenger with my system and the other components would without a doubt be the skinniest prop skiff ever made.


man I would like to see it. Awesome stuff man, keep up the great work. Can’t speak well enough for the performance I have out of the system!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> After several months of running this hull it continues to amaze with overall performance and shallow performance. Just a few days after Hal and George brought it down to Texas for the Chittum event in Rockport I picked it up from Stephen and took it to the shop to install my pickup system. It is such an awesome skiff. The Atlas burned up the first week so it now has a Hull Marine Products NanoJack. I will be installing my system on another Challenger in a couple of weeks when it is delivered to me.
> 
> Here are some videos for your viewing pleasure…
> 
> ...


That's wild stuff.

It doesn't look like the transom is touching the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> That's wild stuff.
> 
> It doesn't look like the transom is touching the water.


The magic carpet


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

With the low water pick up system on it and the height of the engine, I can’t imagine a tunnel would offer any significant advantage on this boat. Perhaps I’m wrong. It’s got water so what is the tunnel going to accomplish? It will add another variable to the equation but I can’t imagine it would improve performance that much.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> With the low water pick up system on it and the height of the engine, I can’t imagine a tunnel would offer any significant advantage on this boat. Perhaps I’m wrong. It’s got water so what is the tunnel going to accomplish? It will add another variable to the equation but I can’t imagine it would improve performance that much.


It would add even more shallow water capability. Stephen Ford and I go back and forth about tunnel vs non all the time. It’s physics and hydrodynamics. A tunnel will allow the lower unit to run even higher than without it.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The magic carpet


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The Shaw wing is doing nothing in the video, but maybe helps with hole shot. Water flow just over the lower unit bullet is good
Below the bullet not so much


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> The Shaw wing is doing nothing in the video, but maybe helps with hole shot. Water flow just over the lower unit bullet is good
> Below the bullet not so much


Why would you even post that comment? By the way, I’m still waiting on the 40 plus skiffs I’ve installed my system on to burn up bearings and seals in the lower unit due to improper cooling like you stated when I first started posting about my product.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn let’s not let some naysayer ruin this thread…


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Your way makes all the sense in the world. Just look at it and the reaction should be "Well duh, that's clearly the way it should have been done from the first on shallow water boats". Another one of those "Why the blank didn't I think of that first" moments


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

You can take my tunnel away and I wont worry. Try to take away my shawing and low water pickup then I'll be pissed.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Rich11111 said:


> You can take my tunnel away and I wont worry. Try to take away my shawing and low water pickup then I'll be pissed.


Yes sir but I sure like em all together. Dad gum hovercraft 🤣


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm thinking of winning the lottery and making my shallow water fishing craft one of those silent helicopters they used to end Bin Laden. 😁


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

soooo no challenger thread yet, and this one sh!t the bed? 
frick this challenger is the first boat im really excited about in a long time. would love to see a side console with bulkheads.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

brotatochip33 said:


> soooo no challenger thread yet, and this one sh!t the bed?
> frick this challenger is the first boat im really excited about in a long time. would love to see a side console with bulkheads.


They have two complete ones available right now with 30hp at $55k. Maybe one will show up in bragging spot soon


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

brotatochip33 said:


> soooo no challenger thread yet, and this one sh!t the bed?
> frick this challenger is the first boat im really excited about in a long time. would love to see a side console with bulkheads.




__
http://instagr.am/p/ClhQjvGu0mA/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brotatochip33 said:


> soooo no challenger thread yet, and this one sh!t the bed?
> frick this challenger is the first boat im really excited about in a long time. would love to see a side console with bulkheads.


The whole reason they designed the Challenger was to be ultra minimalistic and light weight hence only 100% carbon fiber and no bulkheads. They are awesome, I’ve got another one headed to my shop soon for a pickup install.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

understandable, but a 1/2" or 3/4" core for a bulkhead couldn't possibly add more than 5ish heavy on the ish lbs especially a carbon with their layup scheduling. Just from having a boat with no bulkheads and having a boat with bulkheads I have come to love the cleanliness and functionality of having them. As for side console, yes I know that adds a bit, but who doesn't love a side console. I guess I could settle for just bulkheads and a tiller. As soon as the magic money fairy drops 60k in my wallet.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

brotatochip33 said:


> understandable, but a 1/2" or 3/4" core for a bulkhead couldn't possibly add more than 5ish heavy on the ish lbs especially a carbon with their layup scheduling. Just from having a boat with no bulkheads and having a boat with bulkheads I have come to love the cleanliness and functionality of having them. As for side console, yes I know that adds a bit, but who doesn't love a side console. I guess I could settle for just bulkheads and a tiller. As soon as the magic money fairy drops 60k in my wallet.


They will make one however you want. I had seen (on instagram?) a side console being installed.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

brotatochip33 said:


> ......... but who doesn't love a side console.................


A lot of people. JS


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

brotatochip33 said:


> understandable, but a 1/2" or 3/4" core for a bulkhead couldn't possibly add more than 5ish heavy on the ish lbs especially a carbon with their layup scheduling. Just from having a boat with no bulkheads and having a boat with bulkheads I have come to love the cleanliness and functionality of having them. As for side console, yes I know that adds a bit, but who doesn't love a side console. I guess I could settle for just bulkheads and a tiller. As soon as the magic money fairy drops 60k in my wallet.


Well if you add a bulkhead then you have to have a hatch. Then if you have a hatch. Then you need hinges, struts, screws, bolts and a compression latch. True just the bulkhead alone would be three pounds probably. But all that stainless is three to four times that. But I personally wouldn’t mind it either. Especially upfront I don’t think you would notice. But you would notice the extra twenty or so man hours in the price.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They aren’t adding bulkheads for the same price as without I can promise you that. Jonny just made some good points. If you want bulkheads and all that just buy a Laguna Madre and cough up another $40k on top of that.
The best thing to do is call Chittum and talk to Hal or George instead of trying to convince us of what you want in a skiff…we are not the builders.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got a call and that blacked out side console Challenger is also coming to me for a pickup system. I’ll post photos in a couple of weeks. It will be one of the first two skiffs with my black composite pickup housings instead of the aluminum ones.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They aren’t adding bulkheads for the same price as without I can promise you that. Jonny just made some good points. If you want bulkheads and all that just buy a Laguna Madre and cough up another $40k on top of that.
> The best thing to do is call Chittum and talk to Hal or George instead of trying to convince us of what you want in a skiff…we are not the builders.


 I am well aware you guys are not the builders. Just thought it would be cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brotatochip33 said:


> I am well aware you guys are not the builders. Just thought it would be cool.


Their cap mold does not include hatches. I guess you could have bulkheads with a vertical hatch or a cut out with a snap on Sunbrella cover or something. When that winning lottery ticket hits your account get with Chittum and see what they would be able to do to accommodate your needs and wants. Almost anything is impossible with enough $$$.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Matts said:


> With the low water pick up system on it and the height of the engine, I can’t imagine a tunnel would offer any significant advantage on this boat. Perhaps I’m wrong. It’s got water so what is the tunnel going to accomplish? It will add another variable to the equation but I can’t imagine it would improve performance that much.


My opinion on the tunnel is it give you more ability to run without modifying the subsurface habitat you are running in. Including hole shot along with idling with same results.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> My opinion on the tunnel is it give you more ability to run without modifying the subsurface habitat you are running in. Including hole shot along with idling with same results.


Does a tunnel provide an advantage when idling? I thought you have to be moving at a good clip.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Their cap mold does not include hatches. I guess you could have bulkheads with a vertical hatch or a cut out with a snap on Sunbrella cover or something. When that winning lottery ticket hits your account get with Chittum and see what they would be able to do to accommodate your needs and wants. Almost anything is impossible with enough $$$.


Couple OT shifts and I will report back, don't hold your breath though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> Does a tunnel provide an advantage when idling? I thought you have to be moving at a good clip.


I’ll answer for Clint since he and I talk regularly about the tunnel subject and shallow skiffs in general. 
Yes, they provide a huge advantage when idling.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Half Shell said:


> Does a tunnel provide an advantage when idling? I thought you have to be moving at a good clip.


Yes!


----------

